# Australian moving to California



## nicoleharris1122 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi,
My partner has just got a new job in the US, I want to move over to the US with him but I don't know where to start.
I have been working in the Fashion industry for 5 years as a production coordinator/developer. 
Can someone please help me.
Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

nicoleharris1122 said:


> Hi,
> My partner has just got a new job in the US, I want to move over to the US with him but I don't know where to start.
> I have been working in the Fashion industry for 5 years as a production coordinator/developer.
> Can someone please help me.
> Thanks


if you are not married it will be very difficult 
you would have to find you own visa


----------



## brettaevans (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with Davis1's comments.

I know of a number of people who have been through the same exercise and they made it work but it wasn't a walk in the park.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a frequent topic. Search function will bring a lot of info.

Easiest solution - get married. Next best solution - co-habitating partner visa; with a bit of luck it will run the duration of your partner's visa but you will not be able to work. Other option - get an employer sponsored visa of your own; details on uscis.gov or travel.state.gov.


----------



## parvathy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello 

My suggesstion is that if you are married, then H4 dependant visa is the best option, but unfortunately you cannot work under H4. you dont have the option of fiancee (K1) visa unless your partner is a US citizen. 

If it is a short trip you can try B2 - tourist visa which is for 6 months. Since you work in the fashion industry you might be eligible to qualify for a work visa (h1B) if you find a sponsor


----------

